# alguien sabe donde se construye esto



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ya vi la pileta, y la verdad no va con el resto, tambien deberían mejorar los inmuebles de alrededor de la Plaza.


----------



## UsPaOrKo (Aug 16, 2005)

Bratzo said:


> esa es la d buenos aires


 este esta mas perdido, poco mas y dice que es la de San Pedro Sula...jejeje


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

UsPaOrKo said:


> este esta mas perdido, poco mas y dice que es la de San Pedro Sula...jejeje


oe pelotas...callate si no sabes d q hablo eh


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

A mi personalmente no me gusta la de Buenos Aires, obviamente es diferente a la mayoría de catedrales, su diseño neoclasico es realmente...interesante...pero a mi no me convence.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Yo me refería a que el interior de la Iglesia tenga decoracion de estilo neoclasico, barroco sería demasiado costosa, pero como lo harán?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

La iglesia catolica tiene harta plata...


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

sobre todo buenos aires es el barrio d la witch d chimbote...no parece pro la gentita x ahi tiene platita...y son devotos..ergo harta plata para el cura


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

A ya, a eso te referías.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

seh....es solamente para gente q2ue conoce y no responde por responder


----------



## UsPaOrKo (Aug 16, 2005)

*para el tipo ese Brazo*



Bratzo said:


> seh....es solamente para gente q2ue conoce y no responde por responder


jajaja! parece que a este tipo Brazo, cuando le tocan su orgullo Carcacho se pone medio gallito eh....tranquilo nomas Mr Sopa de Caracol...jejeje


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> lo que si no me gusta es la plazuela... pero la catedral, como que nunca habia visto ver la construccion de un edificio con arquictectura antigua, pero se ve bien


. A eso no se le llama "construccion de un edificio con arquitectura antigua", eso es un templo neoclasico moderno, que estoy seguro tendra las comodidades del caso para ser una iglesia Catolica.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

UsPaOrKo said:


> ....tranquilo nomas Mr Sopa de Caracol...


Me has hecho reir jajaja


----------



## UsPaOrKo (Aug 16, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Me has hecho reir jajaja


a mi me dio mas risa como el tipo ese Brazo salto como leche hervida...jeje


----------



## UsPaOrKo (Aug 16, 2005)

por cierto Bajopontino, no es por nada pero....es mi imaginacion o hace como 12 horas que estas conectado.....que no duermes?....o eres dueño de una cabina como la mayoria?........pura curiosidad.....


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

UsPaOrKo said:


> por cierto Bajopontino, no es por nada pero....es mi imaginacion o hace como 12 horas que estas conectado.....que no duermes?....o eres dueño de una cabina como la mayoria?........pura curiosidad.....


12 horas, no, recien llevo 2:30 horas, lo que pasa es que en mi trabajo entro de rato en rato, pero solo por minutos, en mi casa ya me quedo hasta tarde, dependiendo de cuan activo este el foro.

Mas bien tú si has estado todo el dia conectado, fresco.


----------



## UsPaOrKo (Aug 16, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> 12 horas, no, recien llevo 2:30 horas, lo que pasa es que en mi trabajo entro de rato en rato, pero solo por minutos, en mi casa ya me quedo hasta tarde, dependiendo de cuan activo este el foro.
> 
> Mas bien tú si has estado todo el dia conectado, fresco.


uummm... :sly: yo?????..... nada que ver... :no:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Si tú. A propo, si estás en Boston, supongo que ya estas de madrugada, Fresco!


----------



## UsPaOrKo (Aug 16, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Si tú. A propo, si estás en Boston, supongo que ya estas de madrugada, Fresco!


bueno pero no te enojes..... :| ...ya pareces Brazo..... :sleepy:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

UsPaOrKo said:


> bueno pero no te enojes..... :| ...ya pareces Brazo..... :sleepy:


Es :jk: , por cierto, no es necesario que uses el nombre de otro forista para hacer bromas


----------



## UsPaOrKo (Aug 16, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Es :jk: , por cierto, no es necesario que uses el nombre de otro forista para hacer bromas


que ese es su nombre? yo no creo que se llame asi......


----------



## UsPaOrKo (Aug 16, 2005)

ya no dire mas pues....ya me asé -_-


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me parece bien.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

UsPaOrKo said:


> este esta mas perdido, poco mas y dice que es la de San Pedro Sula...jejeje


este el se refiere... al barrio residencial de buenos aires de chimbote... como que es medio obvio que no se refiere a la ciudad argentina, (por un simple razonamiento y logica) :S


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

aaahh q chvre


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

es que la gente irracional e ilogica es...es...imbecil...sinonimo de uspaorko.....baneenme baneenme insulte a alguien....


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ya ps...hay que seguir con el tema...


----------



## UsPaOrKo (Aug 16, 2005)

Bratzo said:


> es que la gente irracional e ilogica es...es...imbecil...sinonimo de uspaorko.....baneenme baneenme insulte a alguien....


jejeje..y tu crees que me importa lo que cualquier hijo de vecina que no se quien sea ni me interesa llamado Brazo(que feo) diga?...jajaja por favor...mas risa me da ver como te picas...jejeje 

me resbala olimpicamente lo que un tipo que defiende con los dientes su sopita de caracol diga.... 

PEACE


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

t equivocas no soy hijo de la vecina...a no ser q hayas vivido en la niña 157 san isidro..ya andate a comer ratas...cuando sea interesante pelear contigo la seguire...x mientras...le hago caso a j block


----------



## UsPaOrKo (Aug 16, 2005)

Bratzo said:


> t equivocas no soy hijo de la vecina...a no ser q hayas vivido en la niña 157 san isidro..ya andate a comer ratas...cuando sea interesante pelear contigo la seguire...x mientras...le hago caso a j block


 jejeje, pues hasta ahora a ti te ha sido interesante porque me sigues respondiendo...  ah! y por cierto, el que esta peleando seras tu porque a mi tus comentarios me causan gracia...ja :lol: 

PD: que me vaya a comer ratas??? jajaja..por favor...si segun tu estas peleando pues ni eso sabes hacer bien...jejeje....que comentario mas pintoresco


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

para responderse el uno a otro ahi si son bien espontaneos.......

por unica vez, les sugiero y aviso que sigan sus rumbos sin mirarse y solo contemplen hacer de este foro un sitio interesante por su calidad de temas, a nadie le interesa sus diferencias

gracias y saludos


----------



## ebesnes (Oct 10, 2005)

Estoy de acuerdo contigo SKY, para tal caso mejor usen mensajes privados.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

No, mira la gente frente a ella  jaja Bueno en Asia tb construyeron hace un par de años la Catedral del pueblito de Asia, se ve media grande si la comparas con la construcciòn màs grande del pueblo de Asia que es una bodega de tres pisos jaja


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

sep..aparte esta prohibido usar mensajes privados en modo de pelea...


----------



## UsPaOrKo (Aug 16, 2005)

hasta eso esta prohibido.....uummm.......que facista este regimen......


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Este no es un foro ordinario como la cantidad de foros que existen en la web...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Y como que está prohibido usar lo PMs en son de pelea, hasta eso controlan los moderadores?


----------



## LEOnel (Oct 19, 2005)

esa catedral se ve vien bacan.me hizo recordar a una iglesia en el sur de california


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

El Bajopontino said:


> Y como que está prohibido usar lo PMs en son de pelea, hasta eso controlan los moderadores?


obvio microbio....me comprendes mendes o me explico federico? este foro en ningun momento te dice q eres libre y puedes opinar lo q quieras y mandar a la mierda a quien quieras....si lo haces...es porque eres pelotudo o super lindo asi como yo....pero igual estas en contra d las REGLAS DEL FORO...que pueden chekear (o mejor dicho...DEBEN) en la pagina principal del subforo LATINSCRAPERS


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Supongo mongo que te entendí, asi que revisare el reglamento.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

a tus ordenes


----------

